# Shutdown on initial install of FreeBSD 12.1 STABLE on sun7i-a20-bananapi



## bigbohemia (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD ARM to run on Banana Pi M1.  The model that I am using is included at the following link:






						BPI-M1
					

Official website of BPI Banana Pi DIY computer boards including BPI-M1, BPI-M2+ Quad-core, BPI-M4,BPI-W2,BPI-R2,BPI-M3 Octa-core single board computers, BPI-R1 router and more.




					www.banana-pi.org
				




I have tried various images and variations of the startup script, but I am mainly focusing on the image at the link below and using the commands following:



			https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/arm/armv7/ISO-IMAGES/12.1/FreeBSD-12.1-STABLE-arm-armv7-BANANAPI-20200618-r362291.img.xz
		


The computer seems to be able to boot U-Boot, and eventually I think it passes the execution to the kernel, but once the kernel tries to load, the computer halts and turns off.

I have tried booting U-Boot manually, by pressing space at the first pause, which says "Hit any key to stop autoboot:" and entering the following commands at the prompts:

=> load mmc 0:1 0x43000000 dtb/sun7i-a20-bananapi.dtb
=> load mmc 0:1 0x42000000 ubldr.bin
=> bootm 0x42000000 - 0x43000000

I have not been able to successfully get FreeBSD to load on my Banana Pi.  Has anyone been able to successfully install this or any other recently supported version of FreeBSD onto the Banana Pi M1?  Are there any changes to my booting procedure that I should try?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 27, 2021)

Very late responding here but 12.1-RELEASE for Banana Pi -M1 was broken.
I have test multiple BPi RELEASE images today.

11.2 works
11.3 does not
11.4 does not
12.0 works
12.1 does not
12.2 untested
12.3 works
13.0 armv7 GENERICSD image does nothing
14.0 armv7 GENERICSD image does nothing

These are my finding with a high quality SD-Card and checksummed the downloads.
This is by far the most broken platform image for armv7 platform I tested this weekend.


----------

